# NM ABDA Show results/Best in show!



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What a weekend for my kennel!!
show 1
Under Ed Hinkle
Bitches 12-18 months 4 dogs in class
Typhoon won class 1st place
Crush took 2nd
Bitches 18-24 months 9 dogs in class
Siren took 1st
Dogs 3-4 years old 11 dogs
Monsoon did not place

Siren took Best In Show!

show 2
Under Beth Hart

Bitches 12-18 months 6 dogs in class
Crush too 2nd
Typhoon took 3rd
Bitches 18-24 months 9 dogs in class
Siren took 3rd
Dogs 3-4 years old 11 dogs
Monsoon got looked at but did not place

With a Best in Show win we could not be happier, and it was great to see my bred by bitch (Typhoon) take 1st place in her class. I am a little sad Monsoon did not place but I can not complain since over all we had a great weekend.

These pictures suck I know, my camera was possessed but I know someone else had taken pictures so I will have them to send them to me.

Siren








Siren winning her class

















Monsoon 









Siren after the Best In Show win









Typhoon after her 1st place win









Crush after her second place to Typhoon, It was nice to have 2 of my dogs take placements in the same class.









Stupid camera!
Siren and Ed Hinkle for her Best in Show win









from left to right
Best puppy Best in Show Best of Opposite









OMG Am Bullies at the ADBA show? That's right a few friends want to show in Jr handlers but didn't have any dogs young enough for them to handle. Well I had 3 puppies and so off they went! lol

Chase and Pig, Pig was so good for him and I almost thought he was going to win because she was so perfect.

























Garrett and Riot took best Jr handler in the second show. He really did a good job with her and this was his Seventh win as a Jr handler. These guys are our future so it was great to see them go out and do such a good job.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah!!!! Conrats to all! Man piggy is the cutest in the ring!!! Yeah Siren and Crush and Typhoon! lol.. Sorry Moon next time boy, next time.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

aww poor monsoon! Monsoon and pig can throw themselves a pitty party tonight with pop corn and sad movies lol. They all look great and I'm proud of your kennels wins! OMG Lisa, I think this is the first face picture i've ever seen with you. Everywhere else you're wearing a hat or sun glasses!

BTW I'm mushy this week, I teared up when I saw pig with her handler. She's so BIG and Chase looks proud to have pig at the end of his leash!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

HUGE CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!
Shana Cree was passed around and on everyones lap and Pig wan all over the place! Someone even wanted to buy them! 
Pig was so good for chase they made a great team.
These are my first pictures on line with my hair cut off. I was starting to sit on it and it was driving me nuts so I cut it all off! lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lmao Cree is so easy... little male prostitute lmao! Ahhh so other working dog families are falling for my little bullies too huh? That's too cool. I thought you had some longer fur there for a while... that's a huge chop off! My fur is down to my waist right now, and I'm SICK of it... I'm going to get some one to wrestle this rats nest in the next week or so.


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Congrats.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwwwwwwwww i love siren and crush. 

and little piggy, awwwwwwww!

great pics 
your hair looks adorable!!


----------



## Pitlover0718 (Mar 23, 2009)

Congrats!!! All the dogs look great. Pig is such a cutie!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Here is a better picture we took of Siren today


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Great job Lisa!!!!!


----------



## jbh38 (Apr 26, 2008)

Congratulations! Looks like you had a great weekend


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

performanceknls said:


> Here is a better picture we took of Siren today


that is a great picture lisa!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*congrats!*

Way to go! Great wins there for you! I am so proud!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Great Job Lisa!!! Looks like Monsoon and Pig probably got hammered last night huh?


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

AWHHH!! AWESOME JOB LISA!!!! The dogs are looking GREAT!! And look at hoe cute Pig and Riot are! LOL. 

P.S. I was going to tell you that I REALLY liked your hair...and I didnt even know you cut it (apparently I dont pay attention to anything).


----------

